# Nominations of elder scripture proofs



## Miller (Sep 9, 2009)

Are there scripture proofs for the practice of the congregation nominating elders?


----------



## Herald (Sep 9, 2009)

Miller said:


> Are there scripture proofs for the practice of the congregation nominating elders?



Acts 6 seems to put the decision of nominating deacons into the hands of the congregation. Elders have different responsibilities than deacons. It would seem that the qualifications of elders are best observed by those who already hold the position. This seems to be indicated in 1 Timothy 4:14. The confession reads:



> 9. The way appointed by Christ for the calling of any person, fitted and gifted by the Holy Spirit, unto the office of bishop or elder in a church, is, that he be chosen thereunto by the common suffrage of the church itself; and solemnly set apart by fasting and prayer, with imposition of hands of the eldership of the church, if there be any before constituted therein; and of a deacon that he be chosen by the like suffrage, and set apart by prayer, and the like imposition of hands.
> ( Acts 14:23; 1 Timothy 4:14; Acts 6:3, 5, 6 )


----------



## pepper (Sep 16, 2009)

In my church (Baptist) we went to Elders in March of 2008. The Elder or Elders nominate the Elder and the body votes to accept the Elder and then the Elder is installed.


----------

